# Omega 3 making my dog sick??



## Cuprysa (Apr 5, 2012)

Ebi is a 2 year old Pekingese we adopted three weeks ago. She was vet checked (no blood tests though) and was deemed healthy except for a nasty flea allergy.

Those scabs healed but she still had really itchy skin. The vet's recommendation was 10mg benedryl 3x daily and a half a squirt of Omega 3 fatty acid supplement once a day. We've been following this for two days, and Ebi has suddenly started having accidents in the house (not an issue before) and vomited foamy goop at 11am today. She's been gobbling grass all day every time I take her out (it's 5:30pm now) which, I understand, can be a sign of an upset stomach. 

Could it be the Omega 3 supplement (or I suppose the benedryl could be at fault) that might be causing the accidents and vomiting?


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

What kind of fatty acid supplement is it? If it's something like fish oil, check to make sure it's not rancid. I would buy human-grade stuff from a good source that uses third-party testing for purity and freshness (like Nordic Naturals).

I wouldn't rule out the Benadryl, either. Meds can always have tons of side effects.


----------



## Cuprysa (Apr 5, 2012)

Sloth said:


> What kind of fatty acid supplement is it? If it's something like fish oil, check to make sure it's not rancid. I would buy human-grade stuff from a good source that uses third-party testing for purity and freshness (like Nordic Naturals).


I bought it at the vet's office, so I hope that guarantees quality. It's AllerG-3 Liquid "An Omega-3 fatty acid supplement for dogs and cats" by Vetoquinol. With an expiration date of Feb 2013.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
my sheltie gets it 2 times a week or he will get sick on it


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I give Bella a 1200mg softgel of human fish oil in her dinner (snip open the end and squirt). Doesn't seem to bother her any. Some of that fish oil gives some NASTY dog breath though! I give her the Nature stuff from wally world. It's helped with her seasonal contact allergies quite a bit.

Usually when Bella throws up foamy stuff, it's mostly bile (yellow & foamy) and grass....but it only happens very occasionally when she has an empty stomach in the morning. Maybe breaking up the feedings to three times a day will help if you don't already...?


----------



## shilosheppard (Mar 31, 2013)

Cuprysa said:


> Ebi is a 2 year old Pekingese we adopted three weeks ago. She was vet checked (no blood tests though) and was deemed healthy except for a nasty flea allergy.
> 
> Those scabs healed but she still had really itchy skin. The vet's recommendation was 10mg benedryl 3x daily and a half a squirt of Omega 3 fatty acid supplement once a day. We've been following this for two days, and Ebi has suddenly started having accidents in the house (not an issue before) and vomited foamy goop at 11am today. She's been gobbling grass all day every time I take her out (it's 5:30pm now) which, I understand, can be a sign of an upset stomach.
> 
> Could it be the Omega 3 supplement (or I suppose the benedryl could be at fault) that might be causing the accidents and vomiting?


 My dog jess has had problems with "acid reflux" for over a year,Symptoms such as foamy vomit,,and especially first thing in a.m. when stomach is empty, was the first of her symptoms. After endoscopy (which showed more foam at stomach opening),,and months of meds such as Prilosec,,and fomotadine,,I finally found a WONDERFUL herbal vet who has made her so much better.
Salmon dog food,,and omega 3 sups. if not the culprit,,are certainly aggravating to her.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

if expiration date is feb 2013 possibly be expired and rancid. Return to vets office for a refund or a newer bottle. It is quite possible the oil is making your dog sick. Some dogs are allergic to fish and will experience an allergy from Omega 3 if it is from fish. Your dog's symptoms sound more like acid reflux disease. I would bring your concern up with your vet so he/she can prescribed some medicine to help your dog.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> if expiration date is feb 2013 possibly be expired and rancid. Return to vets office for a refund or a newer bottle. It is quite possible the oil is making your dog sick. Some dogs are allergic to fish and will experience an allergy from Omega 3 if it is from fish. Your dog's symptoms sound more like acid reflux disease. I would bring your concern up with your vet so he/she can prescribed some medicine to help your dog.


This thread is a year old.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I really need to start paying attention to that. Somebody posted on it and it showed up in the 'new posts' thread. Poster before me was just a few hours old.


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

dont feel bad I never look at the dates either.


----------



## shilosheppard (Mar 31, 2013)

sharpei said:


> dont feel bad I never look at the dates either.


I guess that would be my fault,,,sorry I'm new. But it was a google search that brought me to that thread,,and perhaps the information might be helpful to someone else dealing with

the problem now? It has been a long haul, to get Jess well,,perhaps someone else can benefit from the experience,,and save their pet some pain.


----------

